# Which out front mount Specialized Aerofly bar and Garmin Edge 1000



## MaSa Specialized (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello,

Which out front mount (Garmin Edge 1000) can be adviced for a Specialized aerofly handlebar? On my bar there is not enough space to mount the original Garmin mount or a K-edge mount. 

Best solution is a mount which is directly mounted to my S-Works SL stem ....... But I didn't found a compatible one yet.

Thanks.

Mario 
holland


----------



## sund (Oct 31, 2011)

I use the stock Garmin out front mount on my Aerofly and Edge 510. I do have to twist it a bit when tightening, but it does work fine and is centered.


----------



## MaSa Specialized (Jul 9, 2015)

sund said:


> I use the stock Garmin out front mount on my Aerofly and Edge 510. I do have to twist it a bit when tightening, but it does work fine and is centered.


I have tried the Garmin stock mount but it seems it doesn't fit on my bar, not enough space. Is it possible to send a photo?


----------



## sund (Oct 31, 2011)

Here you go:


----------



## MaSa Specialized (Jul 9, 2015)

Tnx sund, but it seems you have a lot more space. Maybe my S-Works SL stem is wider?

Anyone other options?


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

sund said:


> I use the stock Garmin out front mount on my Aerofly and Edge 510. I do have to twist it a bit when tightening, but it does work fine and is centered.


Same here, works perfectly.


----------



## MaSa Specialized (Jul 9, 2015)

Nobody?


----------



## willembad (Jun 26, 2013)

I have an SL stem and Aerofly and also use the stock Garmin mount. Not sure why yours won't fit. Maybe post a picture of your setup?


----------



## MaSa Specialized (Jul 9, 2015)

willembad said:


> I have an SL stem and Aerofly and also use the stock Garmin mount. Not sure why yours won't fit. Maybe post a picture of your setup?


I tried again twisting the Garmin stock mount a little and it fits. But, on my opinion, not the most beautiful solution.

I wonder if there are mounts which are directly mounted on the stem. I can only find the Enve garmin stem mount but these one doesn't fit the Specialized SW SL stem.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Raceware direct do a mount for Giant Propel aero bars. These are a much better aerofoil shape rather than a clamp built for circular bars.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

You could always release the bar clamp and slide the bars over, I did that for a bit on my carbon Propel bars until I found the Raceware mount and ordered it.


----------

